

How can I spend $10,000 in 1 day on Facebook? - flyankur

I work at startup which is growing very fast. Our team does not have digital marketing expert, hence I am looking after it - still learning.<p>We have a big feature&#x2F;campaign launch tomorrow. In order to  reach a large audience, I have secured a budget of $10,000 for 1 day.<p>I have noticed, it is difficult to spend a lot of money on first days of the campaign. Need to help in this regard.<p>About the product:<p>It is an online grocery shopping mobile app. We also sell fruits &amp; vegetables, bakery, flowers and cosmetics
======
Tobin2015
I am not a marketing expert, but I am a financial analyst who tracks the P+L
of the marketing team's campaigns. From what I've seen it takes about 1-4
weeks to get the spend level you are looking to achieve, depending on your
expertise of the channel. This process is called "ramping up". Since you are
still learning I would say that your goal may not be achievable.

However, you do have options. If you have enough budget, I would recommend
doing a direct buy. This is where contract with go to a high traffic relevant
webpage and place ads on it for a whole day. The advertising team at content
site can provide their assessments and professional expertise as a part of the
relationship to help make your ad clickable. Remember, they want you to be
successful so you buy from them again. If you have 10k in the bank and want to
spend it all to generate buzz; this is the way to go.

Good luck and I hope this helps!

------
joshnews
I am not an expert, but I have always tried with a small budget campaigns to
see the results. That gives me room to expand in several campaigns to learn
about more targeting options on Facebook.

Trying with different text and image contents, cpc campaigns can drive huge
traffic.

------
FaisalAbid
Setup a CPI campaign for your Android or iOS app and put a reasonable bid for
your target audience. 10k should generate you a good amount of installs.

~~~
flyankur
Faisal, Thanks for replying. Will it help if I start multiple campaigns each
targeting multiple set of target audience?

~~~
FaisalAbid
Yea for sure, can't hurt. Plus you'll be able to tell which audience converts
better.

Though 1 day time frame is short to make that judgement call, but it's a start

